# Teacher Salary Question



## Texas85

I've been offered a job as a primary teacher. The salary would be 8,500 dhs monthly. They will pay for housing/utilities and my flights. Is this an ok salary or is it low for a native-English speaking teacher? Do you think I should accept the job/try to negotiate, etc. or should I keep interviewing at different places to try to get a better salary. Are most schools still hiring now? Will new positions become available between now and the end of the school year? Thanks....


----------



## AlexDhabi

It seems a little low. Most of my teacher friends seem to have at least 10,000 AED per month and their employer pays accommodation and flights too. Most schools ask staff to confirm in December if they are staying for the following academic year (which starts in late August/early September) so in fact you are a little late to start looking for the coming academic year. But there still be some jobs to fill for various reasons. Good luck!


----------



## Deefor

If you are a qualified teacher, the salary is low. As Alex stated, one return flight, medical insurance and accommodation should be included. Some schools also provide transport from the accomm to the school. 

Recruitment is still going on and will do until the summer. Even then there will always be an odd vacancy in September as there are people who don't come back, don't turn up for their first term or get here and decide they don't like it.

Contact the recruitment agencies mentioned elsewhere and watch websites / contact schools directly.

Good luck


----------



## melissasmith25

It's very low. I'm coming in August. With 13 years teaching and a masters, my salary will be 19,500 plus housing and flights and insurance. Does this include private school tuition? If so, it's a little better.


----------



## nisabellat98

Texas85 said:


> I've been offered a job as a primary teacher. The salary would be 8,500 dhs monthly. They will pay for housing/utilities and my flights. Is this an ok salary or is it low for a native-English speaking teacher? Do you think I should accept the job/try to negotiate, etc. or should I keep interviewing at different places to try to get a better salary. Are most schools still hiring now? Will new positions become available between now and the end of the school year? Thanks....



Whether that offer is low or not depends on a few things that affect salary here in UAE:
Are you a certificated teacher? Can you teach back home? (If so, how many years of teaching experience do you have?)
Will be working in a private or public school?
Do you hold a graduate degree?

If you have few qualifications or little teaching experience and you are being offered a private school position, that offer is appropriate. 

The law requires that all employers provide housing, medical benefits, and a yearly return flight home unless one receives those benefits through a spouse's employer. These are standard in UAE. 

If you have a teaching license in your home country, I recommend you check out one of the recruiters hiring for government schools (i.e. teachaway, teachanywhere, etc.), as they typically offer twice that to qualified candidates. 

This is a great time to apply for teaching jobs. The school end of year is approaching, teachers are having to report their plans for next year and schools are assessing their staffing needs. Most school systems will be interviewing candidates from now through early summer, so applying now will allow you to be in that pool.

Good luck!


----------



## amal231

I thinks its a little bit low. It must be inr ane of 15,000-20,000 dhs. But as a beginner you can accept the offer and meanwhile apply for some better opportunities.


----------



## Texas85

Thanks for all of your responses, they have been very helpful... I am a qualified teacher and I have several years of teaching experience at an accredited and respected international school in another country. I also applied through Teach Away in early February for the jobs in Abu Dhabi and they contacted me just last week. I am considering traveling for their in-person interviews in London, but I am nervous about spending all that money when I don't know how selective they are. I want a job now!  I suppose I should be patient, have a little confidence in myself and see how it plays out. Thanks again!


----------



## nisabellat98

Texas85 said:


> I also applied through Teach Away in early February for the jobs in Abu Dhabi and they contacted me just last week. I am considering traveling for their in-person interviews in London, but I am nervous about spending all that money when I don't know how selective they are. I want a job now!  I suppose I should be patient, have a little confidence in myself and see how it plays out. Thanks again!


If you really want to work in UAE, travel to the interview. In Nov 2011, I flew from California to New York City to interview with Teach Away and was glad I did. I have been working in AD for over a year now. I love it but highly recommend you look into some of the Facebook groups about teaching here to get a better sampling of teacher experiences.

All the best to you!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Most companies will do skype interviews and you do not have to travel for a teaching position interview if you are far away, ie in the usa and going to have to travel to London for one of their international interview opportunities. 

Also, average salary is usually 10 to 12k. If you are going to be head of a department, then you may see salaries above 14k, but that is unlikely for someone new they are bringing over most often. Below 10k tends to be public schooling or non international 'western' schools that have a more diverse makeup of students. Suggest you try to stick with western expat based schools to maintain your sanity  

Also, a teacher in Al Ain or Sharjah will get paid a bit less then Dubai or Abu Dhabi teachers as the cost of the schools are lower and cost of living in those emirates is a bit lower. Keep in mind though that there is less to do and many of those teachers who are not so fond of the slow life will head to dubai for the weekends and their salaries will not stretch as far.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Stand your ground and don't take a low salary. Everything is negotiable before you get here but once you are in a job it is difficult to negotiate a raise. Also once you are here the next job will look at your previous salary so will not give you a big increase either.


----------



## BEST87

Iv been offered 5,400 salary and 5,500 living allowance per month with accommodation included. Does this sound in line with teachers with around 3/4 years experience?


----------



## AlexDhabi

Too low in my opinion if you have to pay rent out of that.


----------

